# A/C Clutch Not Engaging



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

1. Low pressure switch says 'not enough charge to safely engage compressor'.

2. Clutch coil burned out. (my 2007 Saturn did this in only 140,000 miles)

3. Failed wiring to clutch coil.

4. Engine temp sensor reading too high.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ac switch, hvac control module, power control module, evap temp sensor, pressure sensor, control valve, clutch, fuse, relay, freon.


You've got an easy task. 

Another member is trying to figure out why his is running. With no freon.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Taxman said:


> 1. Low pressure switch says 'not enough charge to safely engage compressor'.
> 
> 2. Clutch coil burned out. (my 2007 Saturn did this in only 140,000 miles)
> 
> ...


5. Outside temperature sensor defective, causing display on the radio to show something like -40 degrees.


----------

